# Trying to find Tony Morcom



## Glynburgess (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi guys trying to find an old mate of mine called Tony Morcom. He was with Houlders back in the 70's and I went to college in Hull with him. Seen a couple of mentions on here but cannot seem to find him as a member -- any ideas?


----------



## Nick Batstone (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=37129

Here's one of his threads you can PM him


----------



## Trader (Jul 1, 2005)

He also posts quite a lot on the British Merchant Navy site under the name "Houlders 73-79"

Alec.


----------



## joe ninty (Jan 4, 2006)

yea the man who knows everything about anything is on British merchant navy looking for old friends . Houlder 73-79bcheers ninty


----------

